# Traditional archery training help needed for Father and Son



## PappyHoel (Mar 24, 2017)

Remedial training needed.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 27, 2017)

What poor penetration. That kid needs to shoot heavier arrows and two blade heads. And wait till pops is quartering away.


----------



## Barebowyer (Mar 28, 2017)

Good observation Dendy!  Agree with the poor arrow choice...lol


----------

